# no molt still??



## MantisDude15 (Jan 7, 2007)

hey question... my i have an L4 or L5 budwing mantis, and a giant asain of the same age.... but they havent molted in a while. its been over 3 weeks now, dont they molt every 2 weeks? they dont have wings or anything, so i figure they are still kinda young. i mist daily or every other day, and they eat plenty... any idea? oh and their inclosures are plenty big... thanks


----------



## Ian (Jan 7, 2007)

That is not entirely true that they shed every 2 weeks. Sometimes it can be a good 4 weeks between sheds (in my experience), so i wouldn't worry. Patience is a virtue


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 7, 2007)

Generally, the older the mantis get, the longer it takes to molt into next stage. It can take about 3-4 week for mantis to molt into adult, depending on temperature and food supply.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a bunch of little guys. 10 days old and still no molt.


----------

